# Kindly interpret the status of my application online for me



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

In response to my PR application under Skilled Category (there were objections earlier), when I recently checked my status online there was following thing written:

Permanent Residence
We received your application for permanent residence on December 6, 2010.

We reviewed your application and sent you a letter on March 2, 2011. Please consider delays in mail delivery before contacting us.

Your application was reviewed and we started processing on September 29, 2011.


The last line being latest addition.

I am unable to interpret the meaning of the same, positive or negative, coz i have been waiting their reply for last 2 and half months after replying to their one of objections. Please interpret the status for me, I shall be highky grateful.

Thanks in advance.

Jitender Verma


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*The status was IN PROCESS , please reply*

The status was IN PROCESS , please reply



jiteng02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> In response to my PR application under Skilled Category (there were objections earlier), when I recently checked my status online there was following thing written:
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

It means it's left a pile of other applications where it was sitting, has been looked over to make sure there are no glaring omissions and is in the hands of someone to begin the detailed reviewing process...


----------



## Expatinca (Oct 6, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> It means it's left a pile of other applications where it was sitting, has been looked over to make sure there are no glaring omissions and is in the hands of someone to begin the detailed reviewing process...


Precisely. Welcome to bureaucracy. It's left one pile and "graduated" to the next.

You can interpret that positively, in that the corrections you sent in have passed preliminary review and you're on to the next stage. If you've made it this far, I wouldn't worry too much about being rejected. It could still happen, but it's not as likely.

Good luck!


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks @G-Mo and @Explatinca


----------

